# Starship Troopers and Windows 7



## Daniel_ (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello. I installed Starship Troopers and the game loads find and right when I get to the menu all the text and lettering and fonts is all gibberish. Everything is all over the place and with symbols and all mixed up. Yes I installed the game in english. I called tech support and apparently the game isn't supported with Windows 7 and my Nvidia Geforce GTS 250. I had the GTS 250 on my vista before I got 7 and it worked perfectly. So it must be windows 7. Is there a way I can play the game again? There has to be a way since people say the same thing with vista but that worked out fine for everyone.
Here is my dxdiag.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/14/2010, 18:26:14
       Machine name: DANIEL-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M5200
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4096MB RAM
          Page File: 2287MB used, 5901MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTS 250
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0615&SUBSYS_26011682&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 2797 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1005 MB
      Shared Memory: 1791 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: W2053
         Monitor Id: GSM4EA0
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0011.9745 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.11.9745
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 11906664 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4555-11CF-2353-0A061CC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0615
          SubSys ID: 0x26011682
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section003:8.17.11.9745:pci\ven_10de&dev_0615
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025014E&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 17:07:00, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025014E&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 17:07:00, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Screaming Bee Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ScreamingBAudio64.sys
         Driver Version: 2.00.0003.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/1/2010 14:21:50, 38992 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0730
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard 3000
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0730
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:23, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Input Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC018
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0004
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:22, 30208 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:21, 76288 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 7/13/2009 17:06:17, 32896 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC018
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 31232 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 49216 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0730
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 18:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 17:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 457.6 GB
Total Space: 607.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 2.3 GB
Total Space: 2.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B0 ATA Device

      Drive: Q:
      Model: n/a

      Drive: J:
      Model: XUJ BG9I7SHQR0T SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:19:54, 147456 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9603&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4390&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_2380197B&REV_00\4&2511576F&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:13, 227840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_16\4&1BF16108&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0615&SUBSYS_26011682&REV_A2\4&25574E2E&0&0010
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_amd64_neutral_9a742a8aa1c06321\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 19067128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 11240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 13807976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 64616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 930272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 1592936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 16061032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 5444200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 2893416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 2106472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 11906664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 384616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvencodemft.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 3215464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 9832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 21005928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 6279784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 56424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 1296488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 11647592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 4029544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 2646632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 2009704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 9386600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 316008 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvencodemft.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 2907752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 15227496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0011.9745 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 4503144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvdisp.nvu, 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 22936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvudisp.exe, 1.10.0059.0037 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 658536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.09.0014.0099 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 254056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod1914.dll, 1.09.0014.0099 (English), 4/3/2010 15:55:31, 254056 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_014E1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:07:09, 343040 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.01.0001.0014
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Screaming Bee Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
ManyCam Virtual Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Screaming Bee Wave,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16590

Video Capture Sources:
ManyCam Virtual Webcam,0x00200000,1,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
VHScrCap,0x00200000,0,1,vhscrcap.ax,3.00.0000.0001

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
Any help is appreciated!
Thanks.
~Daniel


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you tried a clean install of the game, if not uninstall with Revo Uninstaller and install DirectX 9.0C because the game does not support DirectX 10 or 11


----------

